Ask HN: What are some good android apps to encrypt files on android? - enitihas
======
niksmac
There is Encryptr - simple and easy to use. It stores your sensitive data —
like passwords, credit card data, PINs, or access codes — in the cloud.
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.devgeeks.e...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.devgeeks.encryptr)

------
r0muald
I suggest looking at the apps and tools developed by the Guardian Project
[https://guardianproject.info/code/](https://guardianproject.info/code/)

There was an encrypted note-taking app but it's not developed any more.

The generic solution is to use GnuPG.

